# JD Z 757 Drive problem



## ice1too (Apr 2, 2016)

I have a JD 757 Z track mower that has a left side drive issue. Right side pull very good. I have jacked it up and verified the axle is not broken. Fluid and filter have been changed. If I push the left hand control all the way forward, I get little movement. When I pull it back, it seems to have a little more. Lots of whining, like a fluid bypass issue whenever left lever is moved. Right side, no noise. I have checked the release valves on the pump and both are tightened down. I am trying to determine if I have a drive pump issue, or a wheel motor issue. Anyone who has worked these, I am trying to go the right direction and verify the problem. This unit looks to have a drive motor at each wheel and a Rt. and Lt. pump drive under the seat. My though is an internal problem with the Left pump and not a drive motor. Experienced advice welcome, please stay focused on the same model, others are different. Thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hey ice1too,

To check out your left pump, you can install a hose barb in the pump output connection an run a clear plastic tube back to the reservoir.


----------



## ice1too (Apr 2, 2016)

*757 Z trak pump*

By putting a hose barb in place of each of the hard lines will just allow the pump to free flow the fluid back to reservoir is what I am thinking. Without a load, how can you confirm internal problems?


----------

